# New Honda Propane kit, anyone used Grenergy?



## KubotaHonda (Feb 20, 2021)

Hello, I have an eu2000 Honda generator (which did amazingly well in this Texas storm we just had!) and want to put on a propane kit. I was going to go with Hutch system since that gets great reviews and is proven, but saw a new player, Grenergy that looks interesting, specifically the aluminum carb fitting. I watched the two videos they made which further piqued my interest. However, I have searched numerous forums, including rv ones, and cannot find anyone else who has used this kit. There are 6 good reviews on Amazon.

That said, has anyone used this grenergy kit or have feedback on it? Alternatively is the hutch carb fitting 3-D printed?im concerned with durability and don’t want it to break in 1-2 years. On the Hutch site, I did not see where you could order them individually if it were to break, but guessing that may be possible?.

TIA









EU2000i and EU2200i Tri-Fuel Conversion Kit


Complete LPG/NG Conversion Kits for The Honda EU2000i and EU2200i Generators.



grenergy-us.com


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

I am not familiar with either brand. Have you researched the US Carb motor snorkel product? they have been around for probably 30+ years, make a good product and have decent tech support. I have been quite satisfied with product. Just an alternative to consider. 

I am always skeptical of Amazon/ website in general review.

in any case, I suggest you decide fast and order. After Sandy all these generator related suppliers were back ordered for months. I would not be surprised if we see that again With what is happening in Gulf


----------



## KubotaHonda (Feb 20, 2021)

I did consider them. They do have pleased customers but from what I can tell, the larger low pressure regulator is on the generator side and not the tank side. Can you confirm that? I dont want to increase the footprint of the generator so having the larger regulator stick out from it rules that out. Unless they changed it of course.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Two regulators are required and need to be properly installed.
The regulator on the tank can be any propane regulator, but the secondary needs to be proper.
There needs to be an adjustable device ahead of the carb that is used to set the frequency of the generator and should be included in the kit.
Frequency is set by adjusting the flow of propane.
You will need a VOM that has a frequency reading on it to set your installation for the proper speed.
Also the attachment for the carburetor needs to match your Generator.


----------

